# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Κυψελη

## ok_computer

Επειδη υπαρχει αρκετος κοσμος ας δουμε ποιοι ειμαστε, τι εξοπλισμο εχουμε, τι γνωσεις εχουμε ,που μενουμε και τι στοχο εχουμνε για τον κομβο μας.

Θα αναλυσω και εγω που βρισκομαι αλλα σε καμια εβδομαδα ωστε να πω κατι καινουργιο....

Για ξεκινηστε να μιλατε γιατι με PM και συζητησεις απο εδω και απο εκει δεν βγαινει!!!

----------


## xaotikos

Βασίλη εγώ όπως σου είχα πει και από κοντά έχω έτοιμο στημένο έναν client στην θέση που ήμουνα παλιά #273. Έχει 60cm πιάτο με feeder γραμμικής, 20m LMR400 και μια netgear MA311 που ελπίζω να την αντικαταστήσω μέσα στον Μάρτιο με μια cisco για να ρίξει ισχύ μέσα από windows.

Ο client είναι ξαδερφός μου, δεν έχει γνώσεις σε δίκτυα ούτε τον απαραίτητο χρόνο να μάθει. Ο μόνος λόγος που έμεινε ο εξοπλισμός εκεί είναι για να επικοινωνούμε μέσω wireless (VoIP rulez), να ανταλλάσουμε αραιά και που κανένα αρχείο και γιατί μπορεί να επιστρέψω κάποια στιγμή Αθήνα και θέλω να παίζει  ::  

Αν τελικά σε βλέπει όταν με το καλό στήσεις το AP θα κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή για σύνδεση.

----------


## stean_202

Εγώ είμαι στα 1,8 χιλιόμετρα από τον Βασίλη (το nodeid μου είναι #3377) και αυτή την στιγμή είμαι με Andrew 24άρα και ένα wrt client στον Δημήτρη (Dimitris^^ - Γαλάτσι). Έχω επιπλέον 2 negear και ένα 80άρι πιάτο + feeder να κάθονται . Δεν ξέρω αν έχω οπτική επαφή με τον Βασίλη  ::  ... ένα scan θα δείξει  ::  .

----------


## antoniosk

Για σας και απο εμένα, βρίσκομαι ψηλά στην Άνω Κυψέλη, λίγο πιο κάτω απο τον περιφεριακό στα Τουρκοβούνια.

Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι client στον Alexandors (#45), που βρίσκεται στο Γερόβουνο (6 χλμ απο εμένα), με ένα Linksys GS και Andrew 24 και στα σκαριά είναι να γίνω και client nikpet που βρίσκεται 5.6 χλμ απο εμένα, ξανά με Linksys GS και πιάτο 80 με feeder Στέλιου.

Θέλω να κάνο λινκ για κόμβο αλλα βε βρίσκω με ποιόν...........

----------


## robotech_

Γεια χαρά και από μένα! Βρίσκομαι στην Πιπίνου (κάθετη στην Πατησίων στην στάση Αγγελοπούλου). Είμαι στην αρχή της που είναι και το ψηλότερο σημείο της!

Πριν 3 μέρες που ανέβηκα ταράτσα δεν κοίταξα από την μεριά του κέντρου αλλά κυρίως προς Λυκαβηττο - Ακρόπολη για να βρω τον MAuVe

Ελπίζω αύριο να μην έχει τον κωλοαέρα που είχε σήμερα για να ρίξω μια ματία και με το laptop μου για να δω αν βλέπει τίποτα και προς αλλού.

Από εξοπλισμό σκέφτομαι πιατάκι με ένα feeder που έχω δει 9dbi και μια cisco 342 εκτός αν πιάσω το τζόκερ και πάρω 352!

Laptopaki έχω ένα amilo m 1420! Αν ποτέ προκύψει ζήτημα να χρειστούμε ένα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία το παίρνω και έρχομαι!!!

Αυτά! Stay tuned Kypseli's People!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sotirisk

Hi. Εγώ βρίσκομαι κοντά στην πατησίων, 1 στενό από την πλατεία αμερικής προς πατήσια. Με τον οκ_computer σύμφωνα με τη nodedb απέχουμε 500m.
Από εξοπλισμό έχω 1 interface με μια andrew 24, όχι συνδεδεμένα ακόμη, + εξωτερική βοήθεια από sbolis. Τα pc παίζοντια αναλόγως των αναγκών. Από γνώσεις έχω κάποιες γνώσεις linux και προσπαθώ να μάθω περί ασυρμάτων. Με ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως κάποια bblinks ούτος ώστε να δραστηριοποιηθούμε σαν περιοχή και εμείς στο awmn.

----------


## thdim

Εγώ είμαι στα κ.Πατήσια και έχω καλή οπτική επαφή προς Κυψέλη. Ενδιαφέρομαι για bblink. Παιδιά παμε για καφέ, απο εδώ δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη...

----------


## fotis80

Ο καφές είναι η καλύτερη λύση. 
Μια και είματε όλοι Κυψέλη ... το προτεινόμενο μέρος είναι Φωκίωνος . 
Αναλαμβάνει καποιος να οργανώσει Σ/Κ για καφέ ?

----------


## thdim

Απο οτι καταλαβένω είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα για πολούς λογο εξεταστικής. Εγώ είμαι μέσα πάντος σχεδών σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------


## robotech_

Εγώ για Σ/Κ είμαι μέσα αμα κανονιστεί τίποτα.2-3 ώρες όλοι πιστεύω μπορούμε να ξεκλέψουμε.
Μόνο να μην βιαζόμαστε παιδιά!Ας μας πει και ο ok!Υπάρχει χρόνος μπροστά μας

----------


## sotirisk

εγώ είμαι μέσα για φωκίωνος, αλλά με το μειονέκτημα της εξεταστικής που τρέχει...

----------


## ok_computer

Να το κανουμε την επομενη κυριακη.
Πως σας φαινεται;

----------


## thdim

Α ρε ok_computer διάλεξες ημέρα. Μπορώ όλα τα απογεύματα και όλα τα ΣΚ εκτός απο το δεύτερο ΣΚ που έρχετε... (πρέπει να ανέβω Θεσσαλονίκη).

----------


## thdim

αυτήν την παρασκευή το απόγευμα δεν μπορείτε να κλέψετε λίγη ορίτσα? πιστεύω οτι θα βγεί καλήτερο αποτελεσμα αν οργανοθούν ολοι οι ενδιαφερώμενοι...

----------


## sotirisk

από εμένα όπως σας βολεύει.

----------


## Vigor

Γειά σε όλους τους φίλους της Κυψέλης.

Ο Βασίλης προτείνει το άλλο Σ/Κ γιατί το πιθανότερο αυτό το Σ/Κ θα έχουμε εργασίες εγκατάστασης του ιστού του (μόνο Σ/Κ μπορώ να βοηθήσω εξαιτίας του ωραρίου εργασίας τις καθημερινές). Εφόσον έχω ήδη δεσμευτεί να βοηθήσω τον ok_computer στο θέμα αυτό, κάντε λίγο υπομονή και μετά αρχίστε να στήνετε κεραίες και BB links και ότι άλλο θέλετε άμα υπάρχει ο ιστός και είναι στηριγμένος σωστά. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα, δεν γίνεται καμία κουβέντα,ούτε για δοκιμές.

Stay tuned!

----------


## thdim

Δεν ξέρω ουτε καν τι έχετε σκοπό να κάνετε? θα ανεβάσει omni ο ok_computer? αν ναι, τοτε θά κάνω δοκιμές να δώ αν τον βλέπω. αλλιώς τη δοκιμές να γίνουν?

----------


## stean_202

Προσωπικά με βολεύει περισσότερο η Παρασκευή πρίν το Σαβ/Κο που λεει ο Βασίλης, τι λένει οι υπόλοιποι ;;; Μήπως να κάναμε ένα topic "Meeting Κέντρου" (όχι ένωση  ::  ) στην ενοτητα Meetings ???

----------


## robotech_

Εγώ πάντως το άλλο Σ/Κ κατεβαίνω Πάτρα γιατι έχω κενό στην εξεταστική!

Επίσης παίζει και η Απολλωνάρα με τον βάζελο και πρέπει να ενισχύσω!

ok_computer φτιάξε τον ιστό και πρότεινε ημέρα στάνταρ.
Για το άλλο Σ/Κ don't count me

(Ξέρω Ξέρω στενοχωριθήκατε Κλάψ!!!!Σνιφ!!!  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## paladin

Γειά και χαρά και από εμένα, έστω και καθηστερημένα...
Λόγω δουλειάς τώρα είδα τα post.
Έχω ήδη μιλήσει με μερικούς παλαιότερα και είμαι και εγώ μέσα για μια συνάντηση στη Φωκίωνος. Μπορώ και Παρασκευή απόγευμα και Σάββατο πρωί, αλλά δυστυχώς όχι Κυριακή...
Έχω τον βασικό εξοπλισμό, αλλά δεν έχω στήσει τίποτα ακόμα.
Ελπίζω να τα πούμε αναλυτικά και από κοντά...

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια δηλαδη αν πουμε την παρασκευη 4.2.2005 ειναι ολοι μεσα;;;

----------


## robotech_

Για μένα δεν μπορω να πω στάνταρ!Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια μιας και είναι πρώτη συνάντηση!Άλλωστε ως νέωπας θα μάθω πολύ stuff!

Θα προσπαθήσω και αν κανονίστει ώρα απογευματάκι γύρω στις 5-6 θα το σκεφτώ σοβαρά!

Ότι μπορούν οι περισσότεροι βέβαια
ThanxXxXxXxXx  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> παιδια δηλαδη αν πουμε την παρασκευη 4.2.2005 ειναι ολοι μεσα;;;


εγώ μέσα.

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον,ας το ορισουμε παρασκευη 4.2 στη φωκιωνος κατα τις 6.00 ωστε να εχουμε επιστρεψει και απο τις δουλειες αλλα και να προλαβουμε να βγουμε...
Αν και για μενα ειναι περιοδος εξεταστικης θα τα καταφερω!!!

Τωρα που ακριβως στη φωκιωνος; για ριξτε καμια ιδεα!!!

----------


## robotech_

Λοιπόν προτείνω ΕΠΙΛΕΚΤΟΝ! Μεγάλο για να βρούμε και ήσυχο!
JOJO,CHILLI,SELECT και τα ρέστα δεν θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε γι' αυτό προτείνω να μην τα σκεφτούμε!

Μην πει κανείς για STARBUCKS γιατι είναι πολύ ήσυχο για την συζήτηση που θα κάνουμε και τόσοι που θά 'μαστε.

Πείτε κι άλλες προτάσεις!!!!!

----------


## stean_202

Καλά στο μέρος θα τα χαλάσουμε ρε παιδιά ;;;  ::  Το "Επίλεκτο" δεν είναι η αγαπημένη μου καφετέρια, αλλά δεν με χαλάει...

----------


## unpistevable

Γεια σας και απο μενα !!Μενω ανω κυψελη (αρμονιας αν ξερετε) και ενδιαφερομαι να συνδεθω στο δικτυο...βασικα δεν εχω εξοπλισμο να κανω scan οποτε οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη ¨  ::  ...ειμαι λιγο ψηλα δηλαδη στον εκτο οποτε ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα..σε περιπτωση που κανονιστει καποια συναντηση για την συγκεκριμενη περιοχη (οποτεδηποτε) θα με ενδιεφερε να "παρω μερος "  ::  ...ευχαριστω


dubudubu!!!!

#4168

----------


## thdim

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την ώρα και το μέρος αλλα έχω με την μέρα. Δυστηχός πρέπει να φύγω την παρασκευή για Θεσσαλονίκη. Δεν γίνετε να γίνει πέμπη ίδια ώρα/μέρος?

----------


## robotech_

Παιδιά θα ζητούσα κι εγώ το ίδιο με τον thdim!
Θα σας ζητήσω κι εγώ να γίνει Πέμπτη!Ίδια μέρα και ώρα!

Αν συμφωνούν όλοι!Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## sotirisk

από εμένα οκ παιδιά. γενικά εγώ αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν έχω πρόβλημα με μέρες.
edit: παρ' όλ' αυτά καλό θα ήταν να φιξάρουμε τη μέρα και να μην την αλλάζουμε κάθε τόσο.

----------


## paladin

Χμ...
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για Πέμπτη, αλλά θα το προσπαθήσω...
Τελικά "επίλεκτον";;;;;

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον νομιζω ειναι σωστο να επιλεξουμε επιλεκτον τη πεμπτη.....
Το γραφω στις συναντησεις....

----------


## sotirisk

πολύ ωραία  ::  
όποιος είναι σίγουρος ότι θα ρθει, καλό είναι να το γράψει στο νέο θέμα
που ανοίχτηκε στα meeting.
πόσοι είμαστε τελικά? κάνω μια πρόχειρη λίστα
**************************************************************

ok_computer -> status OK
paladin -> status 
robotech_ -> status OK
stean_202 -> status 
unpistevable -> status OK
thdim -> status OK
Somnius -> status OK
FileasF -> status OK
sotirisk -> status OK

**************************************************************
σύνολο 9 (με μένα) μέχρι στιγμής.
μπορείτε όλοι?

----------


## antoniosk

Παιδιά εγώ δεν μπορώ να έρθω την Πέμπτη, πηγαίνεται όποιοι μπορείται και βλέπουμε για νέο.

----------


## Somnius

Ξέχασες κι εμένα εδώ αλλά τουλάχιστον όχι στις συναντήσεις..!

----------


## sotirisk

antoniosk
κρίμα γιατί πρώτη φορά μαζευόμαστε έτσι.
ελπίζουμε να σε δούμε σε κάποια επόμενη  ::

----------


## stean_202

Λίγο χλωμό για Πέμπτη αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω...

----------


## robotech_

Παιδιά γιατί τέτοια αδράνεια στο topic?
Υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη μετά το meeting μας?  ::

----------


## sbolis

> Παιδιά γιατί τέτοια αδράνεια στο topic?
> Υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη μετά το meeting μας?


Εξ όσων γνωρίζω,

Έχουν κανονιστεί κάποια scans και κάποιες νέες παραλαβές υλικού.
Αύριο πχ. ίσως (ξανα)κάνουμε scan από το νέο χώρου του Νίκου - 
o_nikos_eimai (ο άνθρωπος έχει πάει ήδη δύο φορές με σπασμένο
πόδι) και ο Σωτήρης- sotorisk εξοπλίζεται μανιωδώς 
(Andrew, PCI2PCMCIA)
Υπομονή μέχρι να οργανωθούμε,

----------


## robotech_

OK Σπύρο!

Για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου εντελώς ενημερωτικά ρώτησα,
Δεν πιέζω κανέναν...Αυτό θα έλειπε άλλωστε την στιγμή που είμαι από τους νέους της παρέας.

Οποιός έχει κάτι καλό να πει ας postάρει τα νέα του!
 ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

εγω γραφω αυτη την εβδομαδα....
Απο τριτη ομως θα γινουν αρκετες κινησεις ωστε να πραγματοποιηθουν τα πρωτα links μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας.....

----------


## Vigor

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ όσο μπορώ, εντάξει Βασίλη?

----------


## paladin

Παίδες, "δυστυχώς" φεύγω στο εξωτερικό για αρκετό διάστημα (3 χρόνια) και πάνω που είπαμε να οργανωθούμε σας χάνω... Ελπίζω με την επιστροφή μου στην πρώτη μου άδεια να βρω τα πράγματα πολύ καλύτερα από ότι είναι τώρα.
Καλή δύναμη και καλό κουράγιο στο έργο όλων σας στο AWMN. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι θα παρακολουθώ το forum για τυχόν εξελίξεις.

----------


## ok_computer

paladin κριμα που θα σε χασουμε....

και κριμα γιατι σημερα εγινε και το πρωτο link της κυψελης....

Βεβαια θελει ακομα πολυ δουλεια για να πουμε οτι εχει γινει κατι.....

----------


## robotech_

Τα λέμε Paladin!!!Have fun...
Πιστεύω κι εγώ πως θα τα βρεις καλύτερα...  ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει μεγαλο μερος ανασυνταξης στην ευρητερη περιοχη ως προς το θεμα οργανωσης..

1. γραφτειτε στο nodecal!!!

http://www.awmn.gr/nodecal

2. Ειναι σωστοτερο να μεταφερθουν ολα τα threads της κυψελης στο "Περιοχές - Κέντρο Αθήνας" για να βλεπουμε ποιοι ειμαστε.

3. Εχουν ανεβει διαφορα APs τελευταια( ανεβαζω και εγω ενα για test) . Καντε κανα scan για να δουμε τι βλεπετε....


Ας κανουμε διαφορες δοκιμες τις επομενες 10 μερες και ας συναντηθουμε ακομα μια φορα για να δουμε τι liinks μπορουν να παιξουν....

----------


## robotech_

Λοιπόν...Μετά από προτροπές διαφόρων προτείνεται νέο meeting για την περιοχή της Κυψέλης για να δούμε πως έχουν τα πράγματα.

Παρακαλούνται οι υποψήφιοι ΒΒάδες όπως κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους στο παρόν thread να κανονιστεί η νέα συνάντηση. Ας μην προτείνω εγώ ημέρες και ώρες καθώς δεν είναι αναγκαία η παρουσία μου ως υποψήφιος client. Αν μπορέσω πάντως θα έρθω.

Αναμένονται προτάσεις......  ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

βασικα το επομενο σκ ειναι 3 ημερο....
Βολευει κανεναν σας για μεσοβδομαδο;;
για να δηλωσει ο καθενας ποτε μπορει...

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Εγω ειμαι μεσα...αλλα αμα ειναι πρωι και οτι μερα να ειναι! καλο θ αηταν να ειμαστε ολοι οσοι εχουν συνδεθει η θελουν να συνδεθουν...

----------


## ok_computer

οπα!!!!
Εσυ εχεις το ΑP -=Mikeb=- ;;;;
πες μου ναι γιατι σε βλεπω!!!!

----------


## papashark

Τώρα θα γίνω λίγο κακός, και με αφορμή το παραπάνω θα θυμίσω το "awmn-xxxx" ως τυποποίηση, και όχι ο καθένας με την σημαιούλα του ανεξάρτητου κρατίδιου του....

----------


## ok_computer

τι λες τωρα πανο!!!
ανακαλυπτω το εξης και ελπιζω να μη γινεται πουθενα αλλου....
Υπαρχουν παρα πολλα AP στη περιοχη που επειδη δε βρεθηκε αρκετη δραστηριοτητα στο παρελθον ο καθενας τραβηξε το δικο του δρομο....
Ας αφησουμε τι εχει γινει στο παρελθον και ας δεσουμε σαν ομαδα και να κανουμε κατι δυνατο στο αμεσο μελλον....

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

ακριβως ετσι εγινε... εδω και ενα χρονο δεν επιανα τιποτα περαν του philip απο αιγαλεο τον οποιο μια τον επιανα και μια οχι ενω εκεινος δεν εβλεπε καμια δραστηριοτητα απο εμενα και ετσι συνδεθηκα με φιλους για χαβαλε γι'αυτο και το ονομα!

ok_computer θελω να τα πουμε γιατι πρεπει να δραστηριοποιηθουμε αρκετα εμεινα εκτος!!!

----------


## nikpet

> ...


Τελικά η ομιλία στο Πα.Πει απέδωσε καρπούς...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Τώρα θα γίνω λίγο κακός, και με αφορμή το παραπάνω θα θυμίσω το "awmn-xxxx" ως τυποποίηση, και όχι ο καθένας με την σημαιούλα του ανεξάρτητου κρατίδιου του....


Λανθασμένη τυποποίηση Πάνο.

Η σωστή κατ' εμέ (το underscore υποδηλώνει τη συνέχεια, ενώ η παύλα το από - είς) :

1) Για το ΑΡ : awnn_xxx ή awmn_xxx_nickname 

2) Για τα backbone links : awmn_xxx-yyy , όπου xxx η μεριά που έχει το ΑΡ

----------


## papashark

Kαλύτερα να ειναι λίγο λάθος (awmn-xxxx αντί για awmnxxxx ή awmn_xxxx) παρά καθόλου (Mike).

Σκεφτήτε μόνο πόσοι τον έχουν πιάσει και δεν ήξεραν ότι είναι μέλος του awmn....

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Δηλαδη θα επρεπε να εχω βαλει το awmn παρολο που ουτε καν εχω προσβαση στο AWMN λογο κακου σηματος στην περιοχη μου...μονο και μονο επειδη εχω prive συνδεση με το γειτωνα μου?αν δεν ειναι κομβος AWMN να μοιραζει AMWN πως θα παρει το ονοματου ενα AP?

anyway σε λιγες μερες θα ειναι πραγματικος ΑΜΔΑ κομβος και δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα....

----------


## robotech_

Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στο θέμα μας.Υπάρχει πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον για μια συνάντηση; ή ακόμα καλύτερα: Υπάρχει προς το παρόν κάποιος λόγος για να γίνει μια νέα συνάντηση;  ::   ::

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

εγω αυριο το πρωι θα παω για εξοπλισμο client και περιμενω κινηση απο ok_computer εκτος απο το foti60 ειναι ο μονος που βλεπω (πιθανων). θα μου αρεσε να συζητουσαμε και απο κοντα να γνωριστουμε κιολας...να αποφασισουμε για το ασυρματο μελλον της κυψελης  ::  οτι θελετε...

----------


## papashark

> Δηλαδη θα επρεπε να εχω βαλει το awmn παρολο που ουτε καν εχω προσβαση στο AWMN λογο κακου σηματος στην περιοχη μου...μονο και μονο επειδη εχω prive συνδεση με το γειτωνα μου?αν δεν ειναι κομβος AWMN να μοιραζει AMWN πως θα παρει το ονοματου ενα AP?
> 
> anyway σε λιγες μερες θα ειναι πραγματικος ΑΜΔΑ κομβος και δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα....


Απλά άμα το είχες βάλει μπορεί να είχες γίνει ποιό γρήγορα πραγματικός κόμβος στο ΑΜΔΑ  ::  

Δεν ήξερα ότι δεν ήσουν συνδεδεμένος με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, αλλά αυτό που λες με βάζει σε προβληματισμό, για ανάλογες περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου.

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

παιδια μην ξεχνιομαστε... ειπαμε για συναντηση και το αφησαμε στη μεση!!!

----------


## robotech_

Παιδιά έχουμε βγει off-topic προ πολλού.Οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι να πουν μέρες που εξυπηρετούνται για την συνάντηση.
Βασιλή;Εσύ τι λες μιας και είσαι ο πιο κεντρικός;

----------


## ok_computer

προτεινω τριτη βραδυ ωστε να ειμαστε οσο πιο μακρυα απο το τριημερο.
Πως σας φαινεται;;

Να πουμε 8.00;;
Φωκιωνος;;

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

εγω ισος να δουλευω θα το ξερω αυριο αν μπορω...

----------


## ok_computer

και η τεταρτη ειναι λυση...

----------


## stean_202

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα την Τετάρτη...

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

κανονιστε και πειτε μου....

----------


## fotis80

Εαν ειναι για την άλλη Τρίτη - Τεταρτη 29-30 του μηνός είμαι μεσα . 
Αυτή την Τετάρτη θα λείπω ..

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

αυριο βραδυ τελικα δουλευω παλι.... και για τεταρτη θα ξερω αυριο!!!

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια εγω προτεινω να το κανουμε την αλλη τεταρτη ωστε να εχουμε μαζευτει οι παντες....

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ο φωτης ειναι καταλυτικη παρουσια....
Χωρις αυτον , η συγκεντρωση ειναι λειψη αφου υπαρχουν καποιες ιδεες αλλα πρεπει να μαζευτουμε απο κοντα για να γινει δουλεια....

----------


## argi

Κι Εγώ μεσα για την άλλη τετάρτη γιατι αυτήν θα ταξιδεύω...

@rg!

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

οκ την αλλη τεταρτη λοιπον....

----------


## sotirisk

την άλλη τετάρτη count me in.

----------


## gadgetakias

> παιδια εγω προτεινω να το κανουμε την αλλη τεταρτη ωστε να εχουμε μαζευτει οι παντες....


Κανόνησε να γίνει συνάντηση χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει το scan που έχουμε πει εδώ και τόσο καιρό.

Σε καταγγέλω δημόσια για ΜΕΓΑΛΟ "αναβολάκια"!  ::  

Τετάρτη 30/3 απόγευμα είμαι και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον κανονιζω συναντηση !!!
(προκειται να φαω πολυ κραξιμο μου φαινεται, λογω παγωματος των ολων που ειχαμε πει να κανουμε...)

Λοιπον Τεταρτη θα εχουμε συναντηση στη φωκιωνος....
Ειναι καλο να το κανουμε καπου πιο ησυχα απο καφετερια...

Αν εχετε καμια ιδεα πειτε το...

Επισης προτεινετε και ωρα!!!!

----------


## robotech_

Βασίλη δεν βλέπω μεγάλη ανταπόκριση για meeting. Υπάρχει τελικά λόγος για ένα meeting; Έχουμε κάτι καινούργιο να πούμε;;;  ::

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Η συναντηση πρεπει να γινει να συνενοηθουμε ποιοι θα ειναι BB και ποιοι απλοι client σε ποιους. οσο για το μερος οπου τα βρησκουμε! για την ωρα πειτε...

----------


## robotech_

Τέσπα!Εγω δεν θα 'μαι παρών γιατί θα πάω στην εθνική.Άλλωστε ως client θα συνδεθώ και δεν είναι τόσο απαραίτητη η παρουσία μου. Είμαι και στα 400m με τον Βασίλη οπότε δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα.

Άντε παιδιά....Εμφανιστείτε!!!  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Εγώ στηρίζω το meeting αλλά το πρόγραμμα μου έχει γίνει κουλουβάχατα αυτη την εβδομάδα οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τίποτα μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή...

Αν κάνονιστεί κάτι συγκεκριμένο θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω οπωσδήποτε...

ΒTW @ok_computer... πρεπει να κάνουμε πάλι εκείνο το scan...

@rg!

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Αμα ειναι και μπορουν ολοι το κανονιζουμε πριν τον αγωνα 6-7 ας πουμε η και νωριτερα...

----------


## sotirisk

προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα όσο πιο αργά, αν τελικά το αποφασίσετε.

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

παιδια αντε σημερα ειναι η μεγαλη μερα και ακομη δεν εχουμε ουτε μερος ουτε ωρα...!!!!

----------


## ok_computer

ρε παιδια τι να πουμε ωρα και μερος?
με δουλευετε?
Εδω ο ενας λεει δε μπορω τοτε ,και ο αλλος ουτε τοτε....\

Λοιπον μαλακοδος προτεινα (τωρα που το επαναπροσδιοριζω ) τεταρτη...
Χαθηκε το σαββατο, η κυριακη???

Αλλα πειτε ποτε μπορειτε να βρουμε μια κοινη ωρα....

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Οι περισσοτεροι ηταν συμφωνοι για αυτην την τεταρτη.Γι'αυτο και κανονιστηκε. Τωρα αν για x y λογους ο καθενας αναιρει το λογο του να παραστει δε νομιζω οτι πρεπει απασχολει το συνολο αλλα αυτους που το αναιρεσαν!Και εγω εχω και αλλα πραγματα να κανω και να δω και την εθνικη αλλα αμα θελει καποιος βρισκει χρονο!δεν ειπαμε οτι θα μας φαει ολη τη μερα!Βασιλη εισαι μεσα? προτεινε μια ωρα και απο εκει και περα οποιος μπορει ας ερθει....

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

θα κανονισουμε κανα καφε???πρεπει να μοιρασουμε τα BB

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον κυριακη απογευμα νομιζω δεν ειναι προβλημα....

Οποιος θελει ερχεται, γιατι βλεπω οτι ετσι οπως παει δεν θα κανουμε κατι....

Οσοι ενδιαφερονται ας ερθουν ....

Πειτε τι ωρα θελετε γιατι οι ποδοσφαιροφιλοι θα εχουν προβλημα υποθετω καποια ωρα...

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

να πουμε 6???δεν ξερω τι ωρα ειναι τα ματσ....!  ::

----------


## thdim

Συγνώμη που επεμβένω παιδιά... αλλά νομίζω οτι το έχετε κουράσει το θέμα.

----------


## ok_computer

Λοιπον αυριο 6.30 νομιζω ειναι καλα....Οι αγωνες ξεκινανε 7.30....


Συνεπως αυριο 10.4.2005 στις 6.30 στη Φωκιωνος στο Επίλεκτον.....
Ελατε ολοι να συζητησουμε!!!!!

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

οκ ειμαι μεσα...

----------


## robotech_

count me in λογικά  ::   ::

----------


## robotech_

Έσκασε μύτη κανείς σήμερα?Εγω πάντως δεν είδα κανέναν.  ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια εγω ημουν εκει και περιμενα 40 λεπτα...
Τελικα εφυγα λογω θορυβου ...
Βρηκα μονο τον φωτη (fotis80 ) και τα 'παμε....
Εμμ...τι να πω..αποτυχια

----------


## robotech_

Εγώ καθόμουν μπροστά για τον αγώνα και κοίταγα συνέχεια.
Δεν είδα και εσένα Βασίλη και λεω δεν θα έρθουν.
Μόνο ένα παιδί είδα που περίμενε για ώρα αλλά δεν είδα κανέναν γνωστό και δεν του μίλησα.

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

μαλλον εγω θα ειμουν... περιμενα απο τις 6:25 μεχρι τις 7:30 αλλα τιποτα... αποτυχια γιατι γινοταν πανικος!!!
Τι κανονισατε τελικα για τα ΒΒ???παντως με το φτωχο μου το wrt δεν πιανω κανενα αλλο εκτος απο το foti60!Αυριο θα ανεβασω επιτελους το dlink μου και θα στειλω αποτελεσματα...

----------


## ok_computer

ρε παιδια εγω δεν σας αναγνωριζω για να ειμαι ειλικρινης....
Εντωμεταξυ κοιτουσα τους παντες καταματα μπας και γινει το κονε και παραλιγο να παιξει ξυλο με ολους...
"τσαμπουκα φιλαρακι΄"
"θελεις τιποτα"
"παμε εξω να με δεις καλυτερα"
Την επομενη φορα που θα εχουμε συναντηση και πεφτει ξυλο, παρτε μερος γιατι θα εχει γινει λαθος αναγνωριση....

----------


## robotech_

Εγώ σε θυμάμαι φατσικά ρε Βασίλη αλλά δεν σε πέτυχα.
Τέσπα.
Έχω ξαναπεί ότι οι ΒΒάδες είναι αυτοί που πρέπει να συναντηθούν.
Σήμερα δεν νομίζω να παρουσιάστηκε κανείς.
(No offence plz!Δεν κατακρίνω.Λογικά δεν θα μπορούσαν.)
Τουλάχιστον να μην μείνουμε πίσω αν και νομίζω ότι αυτό έχει ήδη γίνει.  ::   ::

----------


## messinianet

Γειά σας!

Πολύ σύντομα (την άλλη εβδομάδα) θα έχω την δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσω κεραία στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου (Γωνία Πατησίων).

Με αφορμή αυτό το γεγονός θα ήθελα να προσκαλέσω όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης 4 Μαϊου στο σπίτι μου (14.00 - 21.00) για να συζητήσουμε σχετικά. 

Παρακαλώ να στείλετε μήνυμα για να σας απαντήσω με πλήρη διεύθυνση.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Ηλίας

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια συγνωμη αλλα ημουν Ιραν και ετοιμαζα και το ταξιδι πολυ καιρο ( διαβασμα, ψαξιμο,βιζες, ιστορικες αναζητησεις, ) + 2 εβδομαδες + Τουρκια να δω φιλους+ να παω εκει....
Θα μπω παλι στους ρυθμους σιγα σιγα γιατι τα εχω βρει βουνο παλι πισω...

----------


## sotirisk

IRAN !!!!!!!
Απίστευτο!

Welcome Back  ::

----------


## robotech_

Welcome Back Βασίλη...

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Welcome Back!!!! we have work to do!!!!  ::

----------

